# cuviers dwarf caiman growth pics!!



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Just pulled her out yesterday to give her a once over and thought to my self she feels abit bigger that the last time I held her....











Just put the first and last pic together dates are on the pics.

Cheers 
Seb


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

that is growing very quickly
she is so beautiful


----------



## Podarcis (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you weigh her?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Podarcis said:


> Do you weigh her?


No I need to a mate of mine who has a good set of decent digital scales keeps promising to bring them round but never does. I keep a diary of her her weight is the only thing I haven't recorded.


----------



## omen (Sep 26, 2011)

My Weigh Ultraship 75 - Reptile Basics Inc


----------

